#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Ищу координаты доктора Церинга

## Екатерина Котова

Ищу доктора Церинга (который вел прием на ул. Мосфильмовская). Старые телефоны не работают, если кто-то знает его координаты, напишите пожалуйста.
Заранее всем спасибо!

----------

